# fuzzy white stuff growing on my walls????



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

After using hydraulic cement on my concrete walls, and stopping the water from coming in, I notice that there is some type of white fuzzy thing growing. 

I would like to know what this is and if it is going to interefere in anyway with my future finished drywalled basement?


Thanks


----------



## Hammatime (Oct 2, 2006)

Hydraulic cement is just a temporary fix. If you are going to finish your basement you need to fix the problem properly. The white fuzzy stuff sounds like mold to me. Which means you are still getting wet behind the hydraulic cement.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*hammatime*

After some research I have found out that the white stuff is called
efflorescence.

Which is the salts that have crystallized when water comes to a concrete or masonry surface.

I don't think it is mold. 

I am just hoping that it will not be a problem when I finish the basement with drywall.

I would not want it to affect the drywall.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You still have water in your walls.

When you applied hydraulic cement, you fixed a leak of running water. The water is still in the basement wall and in the soil. To get a true dry basement, you have to get rid of the water, not try to seal, which always has questionable results.

The efflorescence tells you have a small amount (not enough to see) of water coming out of the wall. Whether this will interfere with the results of your project depends on what you are doing to finish your basement and whether you have some severly wet weather.

Have you done all of the proper steps outside your home to eliminate the water? These include gutters, long downspout extensions(8' or more) and grading away from the house.

************


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

yes I have done what you have suggested.

The home is completely new about 3 years ago, but the basement was not touched. 
The home that was here before was approx. 70 years old.

I am just concerned that one day the drywall will get wet or something and then all my hard work is down the drain.


----------



## paulied1177 (Aug 20, 2007)

I am new to the DIY site and I noticed you had a discussion a while ago regarding the white fuzzy stuff on the concrete in the basement. I just bought a new house and it looks like I have the same stuff and I am curious to know how you made out. Bottom line is we found a water problem in the basement during the building process and the builder applied the sealer on the walls and floors. My thought was always that this is just going to hide the issue but we took a chance. As it turns out, I now have moisture where the concete slab meets the foundation wall and now we have this white fuzzy stuff appearing as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Yummy ; darn still smilin. to properly get rid of that water the builder SHOULD HAVE installed a perimeter drain system. I suggest you find out if this was done.If not then it should be done and sorry to say it will not be cheap now but unless that water aroud you footing and walls is not drained away it will be a continuous problem.
Jack


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

The builder did not dig foundations. 
We gutted first floor and added a second floor.

The foundations are original to the house. 70 years old.

I used hydraulic cement, and no water coming in.
No mold.
I have studded the basement, have moved approx. 4 inches away from all walls, vapor barrier is up. And I'm hoping that will be ok.


----------

